# tribute to the greatest basketball player ever



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

With the NBA finals coming up and the MVP going to kobe lets see who was really the best of all time.

Larry bird

Grate moments form Bird 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULvo7__wwBU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OG3PhdFK-M&feature=related

the famous steal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_RJ5XN8TK8&feature=related

top ten plays of all time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_nfsq4pTpI&feature=related

then Bird does it in jordan and face
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WoGmMx8Ejrw&feature=related

his retierment with magic Johnson
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdCMU3MfX_U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2vIP9lY3YU&feature=related


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

As a long time Boston/LA hater I couldn't stand Bird(he beat my Rockets in '81 and '86)- I greatly admire his hardwork, talent and playing ability and I was actually watching that "steal" game against Detriot that shocked the crap out of me. Great player and one of the best but this is the true best player of all time:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lKv9dzeC10&feature=related

(No- I'm not trying to rickroll anyone)


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

Sorry, man. The greatest basketball player in history is clearly Vlade Divac


----------

